# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  "فوری" رشته های بی نیاز به کنکور تا آخر دی اعلام میشود

## sina_hp

*https://www.mehrnews.com/news/447648...ند#ref=tnews*

----------


## sina_hp

*ابراهیم خدایی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار مهر اظهار داشت: در حال حاضر در حال کار کارشناسی بر روی رشته ها و جمع آوری نظرات همکاران در این زمینه هستیم و پس از آن به کارگروه ارائه می دهیم و در نهایت در صحن شورای عالی سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مطرح می شود.

وی گفت: فهرست رشته های بی نیاز از کنکور تا قبل از پایان دی ماه جمع آوری و مشخص می شود.

رئیس سازمان سنجش درباره نظر دانشگاه ها در این زمینه گفت: همه دانشگاه ها با این موضوع موافق هستند و سازوکار ثبت نام داوطلبان در این رشته ها نیز دیده شده است.

وی افزود: پیش از این یک سیستم ثبت نام را به همین منظور کنترل و نتایج مثبتی را دریافت کردیم.

خدایی یادآور شد: سامانه را خود دانشگاه ها طراحی می کنند و سازمان سنجش به داوطلبان اعلام می کند که اگر می خواهند رشته خاصی را انتخاب کنند باید به این دانشگاه ها مراجعه کنند.*

----------


## sina_hp

*​​ایا ثبت نام می کنید یا نه؟؟ نظرتون چی؟؟*

----------


## maryam13

حتما پیام نور یا ازاده و گرنه بعید میدونم روزانه باشه

----------


## mmr

به نظرتون چه رشته هایی رو میزارند ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mmr


به نظرتون چه رشته هایی رو میزارند ؟


رشته هايي که کم متقاضی هستن*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


حتما پیام نور یا ازاده و گرنه بعید میدونم روزانه باشه


احتمالا روزانه هم داره ولی رشته هاش کم متقاضی هستن*

----------


## mmr

رشته های ریاضی هم کم متقاضی اند . یعنی ممکنه روزانه اونها بدون کنکور بزارند؟؟؟

----------


## maryam13

> *
> 
> احتمالا روزانه هم داره ولی رشته هاش کم متقاضی هستن*


کاشکی بزارن خیلی خوب میشه جمعیت ثبت نام کننده های کنکور کمتر میشه

----------


## sinak2k

همه رشته ها به جز رشته های زیر گروه یک و داروسازی معلومه دیگه . خود امسال همشون زده بودن صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sinak2k


همه رشته ها به جز رشته های زیر گروه یک و داروسازی معلومه دیگه . خود امسال همشون زده بودن صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی


اره دقیقا*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


کاشکی بزارن خیلی خوب میشه جمعیت ثبت نام کننده های کنکور کمتر میشه


اگه می خواست کمتر شه پس چرا ششصدهزار نفر امسال انتخاب رشته نکردن؟؟ فرقی نمی کنه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mmr


رشته های ریاضی هم کم متقاضی اند . یعنی ممکنه روزانه اونها بدون کنکور بزارند؟؟؟


اره شاید*

----------


## ali.rainy

قابل حدث زدن است. هرچند امسال هم بسیاری از رشته ها بدون کنکور بودن. و البته دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور که تقریبا بدون توجه به رشته، البته به غیر از پزشکی ها و پرستاری ها بدون کنکور بودن.
حالا سوال اینجاست رشته های پر متقاضی هم بدون کنکور خواهند شد. مثل  روانشناسی یا حقوق در گروه انسانی، یا خیر این فقط یک شوی تبلیغاتی و دلغک بازی مثل همیشه است.

----------


## khate

> به نظرتون چه رشته هایی رو میزارند ؟


رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی،سوزن نخ کنی،پشم و گوسفند،بسته بندی مراتع خرما،اقیانوس شناسی،اقیانوس نشناسی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## khate

شایدم یهو جو بگیرشون  پرستاری بدون کنکور بگیرن .. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mmr

نابودی اقتصاد به زبان ساده - چگونه ظاهر سازی کنیم ؟- نحوه تولید شعار - ساخت امامزاده - چگونه سرکوبگر شویم ؟- از عرش تا فرش - اینها رو هم حتما بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میزارند ! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


> رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی،سوزن نخ کنی،پشم و گوسفند،بسته بندی مراتع خرما،اقیانوس شناسی،اقیانوس نشناسی

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
هم روزانه هم شبانه هم غیرانتفاهی هم آزاد هم پیام نور
ولی خب نه رشته های تاپ و خوبی رو ، برای روزانه و شبانه که اگر بخوان بدون آزمون دانشجوبگیرن ، الویت با معدل های بالای18 هست ، اونیم که معدلش بالای 18 هست خیلی کم پیش میاد بره رشته ی بدون آزمون ، اکثرا سرمایه گذاری میکنن روی رشته های تاپ که با آزمون هم هستن!
پس تهش میمونه همون رشته هایی که دیگه بازاری کاری واسشون نمونده و خیلی کم متقاضی هستن... حالا تا دی ماه مشخص میشه چه خبره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## khate

> نابودی اقتصاد به زبان ساده - چگونه ظاهر سازی کنیم ؟- نحوه تولید شعار - ساخت امامزاده - چگونه سرکوبگر شویم ؟- از عرش تا فرش - اینها رو هم حتما بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی میزارند !


احتمال اضافه شدن این رشته ها هم هست .:چگونه سه هزار میلیارد اختلاس کنیم. چگونه بابک زنجانی شویم؟. چگونه پول بدیم ب بقیه ولی با مردم خودمون کاری نداشته  باشیم.؟ چگونه اسرائیل را از صحنه روزگار محو کنیم؟حواستون باشه برا بابک زنجانی شدن فقط معدل بالای 20میخوان :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khate


شایدم یهو جو بگیرشون  پرستاری بدون کنکور بگیرن ..


نه اونا رو نمی ذارن خیالت تخت*

----------


## khate

> *
> 
> نه اونا رو نمی ذارن خیالت تخت*


حس من اینه ک میزارنش  ولی فقط کاردانیشو میزارن  اونم برامعدلای بالای 19 اگ اینجور نکردن ...........نقطه چینشو  خودت پر کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohammad.N

سلام 
دوستان رشته های نرم افزار و دیجیتال مارکتینگ این جور رشته ها برای کارشناسی ارشد کنکور دارن یا بدون کنکور هم هست ؟

----------


## mmr

عمرا بتونن با در نظر گرفتن فقط معدل یک سری امتحانات معمولی افراد رو برای ورود به رشته ها طبقه بندی کنند .
حتما باید یه سری معیار های دیگه هم ارزیابی بشه

----------


## faminat

سلام 
یعنی انتخاب رشتش قبل از کنکوره یا بعدش ؟
مثل پارسال انتخاب رشتشون با هم؟

----------

